# reggie



## spigotbush (Feb 8, 2019)

lost my beardie reggie (full name sir reginald smythe, because he always looked snooty) this morning, after a very sudden downfall. in the vets yesterday and he was gone when i got up this morning. not entirely sure why he went, best we had was there was something in his lungs according to the x-ray. i came back with antibiotics to start this morning but never got the chance. he had an injection of the same antibiotics yesterday to start him off but that was all the chance we had. 
i'm really gutted, we only had him 5 months after we rehomed him. he was also my first reptile. he was an older gent and was over 8 but beyond that we are not sure. it took him a while but for the last 6 weeks or so he got to trust me and was coming out to hang out with me without trying to wander off. at least it was quick and for the most part he was asleep. 
never thought when he arrived just how attached i would get to him, going to miss him. so here he is in favourite spot, at his bug bar.


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## RyanLovesSneks24 (Nov 24, 2019)

I’m so sorry for your loss 😞 He sounds like a great Beardie. You sound like you really care for him, I’m sure his 5 months with you were amazing <3


----------

